# PersonalDNA Personality Tests



## H-land (Aug 14, 2010)

Someone in IRC today linked to PersonalDNA, a website that gives you a personality test to... qualify your personality, I guess. It's a personality test, and not much more.
Thought that other people here might like to take the test and compare results.

Apparently, I'm a generous designer. Personally, I was under the impression that I was a greedy miser, but go figure.


----------



## Aisling (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a benevolent dreamer. Basically in a roundabout way it just told me again that I'm an ISFJ with a touch of INFP (when I take online MBTIs I often get one or the other, but ISFJ most often), and also very feminine.


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Considerate Thinker*

It would seem that I'm very empathetic and considerate, but not very masculine. Definitely a big thinker, though.



> *You are a Thinker*
> Your cautiousness, appreciation of functionality, and imagination combine to make you a THINKER.
> You have a vivid capacity for imagery that allows you to see beyond your present circumstances.
> You like to be sure of yourself before voicing your opinion.
> ...





> *You are Considerate*
> You trust others, care about them, and are slow to judge them, making you CONSIDERATE.
> You value your close relationships very much, and are more likely to spend time in small, tightly-knit groups of friends than in large crowds.
> You enjoy exploring the world through observation, quietly watching others.
> ...


----------



## Adriane (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a confidence-free, girly-girl generous dreamer with her head in the clouds...


----------



## nastypass (Aug 14, 2010)

fuck aesthetics i'm a generous analyst


----------



## nyuu (Aug 14, 2010)

girly, spontaneous experiencer. ask me about my non-confidence


----------



## xkze (Aug 14, 2010)

animated inventor hell yeah.



> you are an *inventor*:_
> Your imagination, self-reliance, openness to new things, and appreciation for utility combine to make you an INVENTOR.
> 
> You have the confidence to make your visions into reality, and you are willing to consider many alternatives to get that done.
> ...





> you are *animated*:_
> You are outgoing, comfortable with others, and up for anything, which makes you ANIMATED.
> 
> Some people find crowds and parties exhausting, but not you! You are able to be yourself in many situations.
> ...









hell yeah


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm apparently an Analyst.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a concerned dreamer.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 14, 2010)

> You are an Artist
> Your appreciation of beauty, ability to think abstractly, and innovativeness make you an ARTIST.
> 
> Never one to be tied to a particular way of doing things, you let your imagination guide you in discovering different possibilities.
> ...


That's interesting, I usually don't get the artsy one on these things (even though I'm going into art, lol). It may be because I always put the  slider thingy in the middle of the fashion vs. function questions, because both are equally very important to me. I guess this is pretty accurate, though some of these I've never really even thought about. 



> how you relate to others
> You are Cautious
> 
> Being independent, practical, and somewhat guarded with others makes you CAUTIOUS.
> ...


lol, I have no respect for the natural order of things and how often do people succeed honestly, especially in business and politics?  I guess the rest is accurate though.

Edit: lol, I had 0 femininity and like 60-something masculinity


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm apparently a generous dreamer.

I took it twice but forgot to save the first time. the result was a bit different the first time.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm an Advocating Idealist. Really high Confidence and Extroversion scores, ridiculously low Openness and Authoritarianism.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm apparently a benevolent artist.

It doesn't really fit me...


----------



## Amfibbian (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a Reserved Creator
This is fairly accurate.


----------



## Mercy (Aug 14, 2010)

I am an attentive creator. I think it fits, for the most part. The high Extroversion is definitely accurate.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 14, 2010)

because everyone was doing it


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2010)

Animated Idealist.

Confidence	88
Openness	22
Extroversion  56
Empathy	40
Trust in others 82
Agency	72
Masculinity	 92
Femininity	10
Spontaneity	 62
Attention to style	 18
Authoritarianism	 54
Earthy/Imaginative	14
Aesthetic/Functional	 Functional	24


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't think it fits me, generous experiencer.


----------



## Blazie (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a respectful visionary. Somehow I'm not believing the visionary part, but all of the respectful stuff seems to fit pretty well.

...Took it again and got independant visionary, so I guess visionary was right... Though, looking at the spread, a lot of traits like "imaginative" and "trust" and "confidence" got moved around, so I guess it would be different again if I did it a third time.

Summary: Blazie=independant, respectful visionary.


----------



## Diz (Aug 14, 2010)

Benevolent Creator Fits like a glove.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2010)

I did this ages ago. And I got Faithful Dreamer. Yay, I'm the first one to get that! Pretty much, that's exactly me summed up. Very accurate.

Average Femininity... well, I suppose that makes sense. I'm not really unfeminine, but not like EXTRA SUPER GIRLY either. Apparently I'm very Aesthetic too. I like to look at stuff and I like better how it looks... well, that's me, pretty much, and my obsessiveness over my drawings. High Empathy... well, I am very emotional, and I try to understand how people feel. No Agency... ahaha. That really is me. Like, just how I go: "Oh, it'll work itself out eventually." a whole lot. I really don't take much lead in my own life and let things flow.

Also, the two parts about me above that are pretty much all me. Especially the part where I find socializing with people to be tiring and time for alone reflection important.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Aug 14, 2010)

Generous Experiencer.

That's... interesting. It seems quite fitting though.
I'm also apparently the girliest girl that ever did girl... I honestly don't know how that happened. I figured a fairly even split.


----------



## Minish (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a considerate inventor. C:

I get this _every_ time I take this test, which has been quite a few times over the past few years. And I think I'm the only one so far!

Very very accurate, especially the "about you" and "how you relate to others" bit, but... I can't imagine I have 0% agency. I take action quite a lot and I'd say I exert power, I tend to be the one who assumes leadership position a lot with friends and things. :/

I'm imaginative, functional, empathic, confident, open, spontaneous and _maaaaaanlyyyyy_. 8D


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 14, 2010)

Considerate Idealist. It sums me up well but I don't agree with me being feminine.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 14, 2010)

Concerned analyst. Uh-oh.


----------



## Rai-CH (Aug 14, 2010)

Independant Dreamer. Independant fits me, though the dreamer part is a bit off. I could care less about beauty and style, the rest is semi-fitting.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a Faithful Curator. Dunno what that is, but there you go.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2010)

I am a Concerned Artist. Apparently.
This was kinda neat though. :l


----------



## Espeon (Aug 14, 2010)

Generous Experiencer, apparently.

(Am I the only one who thinks that "generous experiencer" sounds mildly slutty? :x)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 14, 2010)

Considerate Idealist fits when I think about it.

Also, I always knew I was a tomboy.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a generous thinker.

A lot of it describes me well, I think.


----------



## Equinoxe (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm an _Opera user_ >:C




			
				that website said:
			
		

> The tests cannot run under Opera. Please use another browser, e.g. Firefox or Safari or Internet Explorer


but _I hate those_
I was really interested in this but my IE is such a piece of crap I don't even consider opening it up for this an option (does that tell something about my personality?).


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm an Animated Artist! :>
I'm maxed out in femininity and I have hardly any masculinity. o.o


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 14, 2010)

First Generous Idealist!

Confidence--48
Openness--4
Extroversion--18
Empathy--82
Trust--22
Agency--58
Masculinity--34
Femininity--18
Spontaneity--44
Attention to Style--62
Authoritarianism--10 (no surprise to me there)
Earthy/Imaginative--16
Aesthetic/Functional--48


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2010)

Reserved artist. I think I'm the first one?

Confidence	16
Openness	 
LowHigh	76
Extroversion 4
Empathy 40(Had though this would be much lower...)
Trust in others 26
Agency 2
Masculinity	 4
Femininity 26
Spontaneity 80(not... really?)
Attention to style	 12(no surprise there)
Authoritarianism	2 (also, no surprise)
Earthy/Imaginative 2
Aesthetic/Functional 64


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 14, 2010)

Reserved realist. First whoo

That may not be accurate because I had no idea what to say to many of those questions. The reserved bit looks right anyway.
Apparently I'm the least open person who has taken this test. I feel special.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 14, 2010)

Benevolent Experiencer. I'd say it suits me pretty well. The experience bit isn't as accurate as it could be, but yeah. Also, high femininity and low masculinity, yesss.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 14, 2010)

You are a Concerned Creator.

ohhay! The first one here, too.



> *You are a Creator*
> 
> Your imagination, confidence, willingness to explore, and appreciation of beauty make you a CREATOR.
> 
> ...





> *You are Concerned*
> 
> Your understanding of others' emotions, your sense of right and wrong, and your skeptical nature make you CONCERNED.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a considerate realist. Apparently the first one here too.

Christ this thing is accurate. I mean take a look at this:



> Your attention to detail, appreciation of how things function, and awareness of the world around you make you a REALIST.
> You like to stay close with those around you, seeking comfort from familiar faces.
> You are interested in processes—how things work, what they do, and why—not just how things look.
> Sometimes you doubt that you can find solutions to problems, although you have a good sense of why things happen, and can use that knowledge to find the best way to do something.
> ...


That right there is like, wow. That's _me_. I love observing things and figuring out how they work. Plus I stay close to familiar experiances and faces. Just wow...


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 14, 2010)

I got Free-Wheeling Leader.

Probably the most accurate test I have ever taken.


----------



## Elliekat (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a Generous Experiencer. :3

I have more femininity than masculinity, but they're both pretty low :P


----------



## Jester (Aug 14, 2010)

I got Freewheeling Analyst

Fairly accurate.


----------



## Kinova (Aug 14, 2010)

I got Generous Inventor; most of the 'how you relate to others' fits me pretty well, although the other section seems to misinterpreted me as slightly more proactive than I generally am. :v

Also 'attention to style: 6' made me laugh.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm an Advocating Thinker.  Fits pretty well.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 15, 2010)

Faithful Dreamer. Very very very accurate, although the low extroversion and masculinity made me LOL.



> Your combination of abstract thinking, appreciation of beauty, and cautiousness makes you a DREAMER.
> 
> You often imagine how things could be better, and you have very specific visions of this different future.
> 
> ...





> Your trust in others, respect for tradition, and caring nature make you FAITHFUL.
> 
> Maintaining a few intimate relationships is more important to you than knowing a lot of people, and you share a lot with your close friends.
> 
> ...


Confidence: 2
Openness: 34
Extroversion: 2
Empathy: 96
Trust in Others: 80
Agency: 4
Masculinity: 4
Femininity: 80
Spontaneity: 92
Attention to Style: 56
Authoritarianism: 80
Earthy/Imaginative: 46
Aesthetic/Functional: 86


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 15, 2010)

independent creator is what I got. Fits pretty much perfectly.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm an Advocating Curator. wat?


----------



## Byrus (Aug 15, 2010)

Cautious thinker. I think that mostly fits actually. I kinda liked those questions, they were pretty interesting.

My femininity is really low and my masculinity turned out very high. I wonder what the test considers masculine and feminine.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 16, 2010)

considerate experiencer...

i like how i am apparently a True Man with only 2% femininity. I also have 0% confidence and 0% authoritarianism. AWESOME!!! 

honestly these tests are kind of dumb though. I don't think most people really know themselves well enough to give an accurate answer to most of these questions, but whatever...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 16, 2010)

reserved realist

no trust in others hrml hrml.


----------



## Diz (Aug 16, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> honestly these tests are kind of dumb though. I don't think most people really know themselves well enough to give an accurate answer to most of these questions, but whatever...


Well, if you register, you can have other people test you as well, which would provide a more realistic take on your personality.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 29, 2010)

I'mapparently a generous experiencer. I have low confidence values and an extremely high masculinity value coupled with a very low femininity value. I am apparently very empathetic.


----------



## PK (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm a Benevolent Analyst.


----------



## Elliekat (Aug 30, 2010)

My brother took it and he's a Genuine Director.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 30, 2010)

Generous realist
Confidence: 22
Openness: 32
Extroversion: 30
Empathy: 84
Trust in others: 38
Agency: 18
Masculinity: 64
Femininity: 16
Spontaneity: 20
Attention to style: 82
Authoritarianism: 22
Earthly/Imaginative: 52 (more earthy)
Aesthetic/functional: 42 (more functional)


----------



## Cinders (Aug 31, 2010)

Benevolent experiencer. Spot on, except for the agency one. I think I'm more in charge than that over my future.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 31, 2010)

considerate dreamer

very true


----------



## Vriska Serket (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a generous analyst, apparently. Fits me pretty well I guess.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 31, 2010)

http://personaldna.com/report.php?k=EFRiKRBMEcFHQOX-AE-BACAA-65cd&u=5be954b2cc0a

Generous thinker.

Confidence: 8
Openness: 10
Extroversion: 34
Empathy: 68
Trust in others: 20
Agency: 34
Masculinity: 2
Femininity: 24
Spontaneity: 8
Attention to style: 56
Authoritarianism: 10
Earthly/Imaginative: 14
Aesthetic/functional: 32


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a Generous Dreamer. (unfortunately, the word "dreamer makes me think of the deranged cultists in Morrowind... *shudders*)
I am aware of how things could be better, and think of this fantasy world often.
I have a sense of personal style.
I am artistic, but my timidness apparently holds me back. Also, the fact that I am "generous" means that I can easily read other people, but I find it hard to trust them. Also, I find it hard to brand them and their actions "right" or "wrong".

Y'know, that's pretty much dead-on. Thank you, random website!


----------



## [O] (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a generous experiencer. This sounds about right to me; I tend to give in easily to others' desires and wishes and overlook my own. I also get bored easily. :D


----------



## thunder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a cautious analyst.


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 14, 2010)

Animated Idealist

http://personaldna.com/report.php?k=tJpHwsFrNQKLIXV-EK-CDCAD-9909&u=9121ac98e14a


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 15, 2010)

Like Worst Username ever, I am a reserved artist.. Apparently very spontanious too. |3


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 16, 2010)

I loved this, it's spot-on if you're completely honest about everything.

I'm a *considerate creator*. I like this title.

http://www.personaldna.com/report.php?k=qiEvlWNOmaDJoTg-HG-CADAA-ac69


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 16, 2010)

I took it again and got generous thinker


----------



## ... (Sep 16, 2010)

Hm, it seems that I'm the most feminine male on the forum who's taken the test.

wut


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a respectful idealist.

Most of it seems quite true, though some things are fairly off.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 16, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Hm, it seems that I'm the most feminine male on the forum who's taken the test.
> 
> wut


I don't really get how masculinity and femininity are defined on this test though. The only things I can think of are the people-defined factors. 

I was a bit surprised that my femininity was higher than my masculinity, but they're about the same and they're both relatively low so I guess that's about accurate. I don't consider myself masculine or feminine really.


----------



## ... (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't consider myself to be particularly feminine or masculine either, but come on, _76_ to _10???_


----------



## Nemec (Sep 17, 2010)

Respectful Dreamer

I AM GIRLY GIRL. HEAR ME SQUEE.
I always thought of myself as more of a tomboy. I mean, I wore boy clothes from fourth grade until now(ninth). In fact, it was mostly because they were more comfortable than girl clothes, so I don't know how I got so many points in the aesthetic area. I WANNA TRY THIS AGAIN.


----------



## Michi (Sep 19, 2010)

Apparently I'm a reserved visionary with 90% masculinity and 2 percent femininity. That, my friends, is bullcrap. :P Even if I am a guy, I don't see myself as that masculine.
The rest is fairly accurate though.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm a cautious realist. Lol my chart makes it look like I have no personality.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 7, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I'm a considerate inventor. C:
> 
> I get this _every_ time I take this test, which has been quite a few times over the past few years. And I think I'm the only one so far!


 Hay, we got the same thing.   http://www.personaldna.com/report.php?k=nvHyqscOMLKBKMb-GG-AACCD-e3fa  ^i can't hyperlink for some reason^


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 7, 2010)

Huh...I just randomly lost the tab it was on.

I'm V..... Animated, I think. I'll have to take the test again tomorrow.


----------



## Silver (Oct 7, 2010)

I got abstract dreamer...suits me well!


----------



## Patar (Oct 7, 2010)

...wow


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 8, 2010)

Animated Visionary.

Sweet.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 8, 2010)

http://personaldna.com/report.php?k=kLqyFVMOWkjDPVe-EN-AAAAA-d059&u=a2f005e1198f
Attentive Idealist?

0_0

This thing is accurate.....


----------



## Powerdrill (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a cautious analyst, which feels very accurate to me.

I think masculinity and femininity in this test are measured against the traditional western values or what makes something masculine/feminine. For example, the idea that women are more emotionally sensitive, and that men are more technically aware. Not saying I agree with those ideas personally (gender does not define personality), of course. It would also explain how I scored so high as far as masculinity is concerned :B.

*Edit:* _Sourced from the glossary of traits, which explains pretty much what each value means._
Masculinity
    The degree of your stereotypically-male traits.
Femininity
    The degree of your stereotypically-female traits.


----------

